# do I really want to do this anymore?



## wooleywoodsmith (Mar 14, 2009)

So I am looking for advice. I have a pretty good wood shop in my garage but I have really begun to think about selling it all. Everything from door to door. Well everything except those things needed for turning. My wood shop has turned into the expectation of having to produce rather than it being my hobby. I haven't made anything in a long while that I wanted to its all about making things for other people, be it as a gift or give away or be it for sale. It is very difficult for me to just build something, I have to think about it for a long time. Example I was asked by my neighbors mom for a table for plants 6 months ago and I am now just getting to it. Some times I feel like I do not have the tools to do a job well but I do. Most of the time I do not like how something turns out but then we are our biggest critics.
Now as for my turning… I love being in front of the lathe, I am getting better and better with every turned thing I do. I still feel that artistic side of me, that passion for turning. So the thought is that if I were to sell everything else I could use some or most of that money to purchase tools and what not to aid in my wood turning. 
So the advice I am looking for is… Should I sell everything and if I do would I really regret it. So if you want to see the shop I am talking about please look at my shop pictures here. Thanks for reading and thank you if you respond. 
Michael the wooley woodsmith


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I would just take a break for a while and sell non essential tools or duplicates.
I had to do the same thing a few years back. It saved my passion for the craft and my marriage as well.

As for the building, I build a lot more for cash than anything else, personal projects included. But if I don't feel like doing a particular job, I don't take it on.

Sometimes I do trudge through a project, but in the end the payoff is worth it, either in cash or the use of the project if it's something personal.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I took a look at some of your non-turning projects, and they are great. For instance, I really like the hope chests and the cribbage board table. Perhaps you can find a way to get back the joy that you once felt from the hobby - before the expectations of others moved in.

Sure, that is easier said than done. But, if I were in your situation, I would try to wait it out for a while, as NiteWalker suggests.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Take a break. Turn down some of the build requests. Concentrate on the turnings for a while. If you feel the itch, the equipment will be there. If after a while no itch, then sell and upgrade turning equipment.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Wooley
I know where your coming from. We all have different modes and moods we operate in. I would say if you don't need to do the kind of woodworking your doing for a living then don't. If you need to then join the club of folks that have to do what they have to do to make a living. If you want to turn then turn .As to the rest of your shop I would hold off a while and see how you feel in a few weeks or couple months,it might be your just burnt out for a while. If after a reasonable time period sell if you not going to use the tools and equipment your not using. If your woodworking as a hobby enjoy it and don't let others dictate what you make or do in your shop.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

As far as friends and neighbors go, I keep my woodworking on the quiet side. They know I am a woodworker, but I make it clear I ONLY do my woodworking for fun. I won't do requests except for my wife.

I am perhaps a bit odd though in that my neighborhood has PLENTY of woodworkers. Within a 3 block radius of my house, there are no less than a dozen of my neighbors that are woorworkers as well. I tend to bump into them when I walk the dog as they tend to work with the garage doors open. I keep mine closed, but I am sure folks are aware…

Don't be afraid to say no to requests. Your time in the shop, if you are a hobbyist should be for fun, not someone else's expectations…


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I had somewhat the same quandry with the extended family. "Hey! Poppy will build it for us/me".
I fiinally set a rule that they would pay for all materials (including expendables-sandpaper, blades, bits). That cut down on the silly stuff that they could do for themselves and left the good projects that I'm proud to build, fix, refinish for them.
If the turning side is your passion, re-do the inventory in the shop to fit your wishes.
Bill


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I had somewhat the same quandry with the extended family. "Hey! Poppy will build it for us/me".
I fiinally set a rule that they would pay for all materials (including expendables-sandpaper, blades, bits). That cut down on the silly stuff that they could do for themselves and left the good projects that I'm proud to build, fix, refinish for them.
If the turning side is your passion, re-do the inventory in the shop to fit your wishes.
Bill


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Dang! Sorry for the double post. I tried to delete it…...
Bill


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Wooley, I know where you are coming from. I used to do craftshows and in the beginning it was great. I could build and build and then show off my work and sell it for a profit. However, it didn't take long to realize I was getting burned out b/c all it was, was a deadline. i had to have so much done in a certain length of time and that made it not fun anymore. After that I stopped and just did custom orders but there again I put pressure on myself and made deadlines. I took a well deserved break for not only me but my newborn daughter and stopped all wood working for a year. I knew it would be there when I decided to come back and I was so happy when I did. I now still do custom work but I stress to the customer that I WILL be taking my time but they will have it soon. I don't set deadlines anymore and I keep the customer in the loop with pictures sent to them showing my progress, so they don't think I am just taking their money and not doing it. I also turn down or delay custom work when I need to do work for myself or home. They understand and I still get the work. 
My opinion is, don't sell everything you will regret it! Focus on your turning and take orders in your own time. Don't place deadlines and take your time with your passion. Only make it a business if you really are serious about doing so, otherwise treat it as your passion and hobby.
Good luck!!!

Drew


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You are the only one that can answer the "will I regret it" but my advice would be to learn to say *NO*. As far as its taken 6 months to get to a project. So what? Have you seen the lead time for artisans?

I get requests all the time. I do them at my own pace, and depending on who it is, I price it accordingly. Pricing your work out of reach is a good way to cut back the work load. There is nothing wrong with pricing your work at what *you* think its worth. Its one of the big advantages to a hobby. You don't care if you sell it or not!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Been there, done that. 
I woke up one day realizing that I had lost my muse. I was working completely for others and not pursuing the kind of work I dreamt about doing when I first got into the biz. That is when I decided to redirect my efforts in a new direction and attempt something that, for me, was impossible at the time-violins.

The effort was well worth it, as I am re-invigorated and injected with new enthusiasm for a craft that I dearly love. I am not saying that you should build violins, but, just that you should find what draws you to the craft and go in that direction.

I still get the boring jobs that pay some bills, but, they are hardly noticed when I am doing what I love.


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

I have had the same thoughts as you…still trying to decide what to do. I do not seem to have enough time and energy as I used to. I have a LOT of nice items but wonder if they are worth keeping…I could use the space for real FAMILY items…LOL


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think you just need to quit working for other people. The reason you are enjoying the lathe so much is that you can totally unleash your creativity. You can have the same amount of fun with non-turned projects, but not if you are building something to suit someone else's needs.

As others have said, I keep my woodworking strictly for fun. I'll take an occasional request, but only if it is a project that I really feel like I will enjoy building. Otherwise, I tell them they can't possibly afford the extra fee I tack on for jobs I don't want to do.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I only do stuff I want to do … the only person that ever asks me for anything is my wife, and she is pretty reasonable (a table, a cupboard, and a small cabinet, all for her sewing room).

Occasionally, I'll offer to do something for someone, but usually if they ask, I just give them directions to A-Line Machine Tool (shop where most of my tools came from) or suggest they contact a professional craftsman. I ain't a pro, and don't want to masquerade as one.

I deal with enough pressure in the business world … I don't need it in the workshop, too.

To answer your question … follow your passion. I love me lathe (my wife tells people I have a new mistress and her name is Delta), but I see uses for all of the other tools in the shop as well. If I were you, I'd take a break, do what you want to do, and re-assess things six months or so down the road.

-Gerry


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe we all have felt this way but it was as if you had been talking to me a couple months ago. I actually put my tools up for sale and quit building anything for about three months. Luckily I deciced to sell all or nothing and no one wanted all. My family finally talked me out of selling but I still didn't make anything for another three months, then all of a sudden I got reinspired to do some little things and have been going strong ever since. Sure glad I didn't sell out.Unless you really need the money I would say what my Dad used to say to me(he was a pack rat),"IF YOU AIN'T HAVIN TO FEED IT KEEP IT'. Nice shop


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Weird, I'm in just the opposite position. I've always been into woodworking off and on for some years now. I started my outdoor furniture business when my wife had to stop working for health reasons. At first we were doing pretty good then the economy tanked so we got in to some smaller cheaper and more sellable stuff. Those are selling but the margin isn't real good. I want to be in the shop building things for sale and when I don't I'm kind of at a loss. I get up and head to the shop and I have nothing to build. I have a good supply of inventory on hand and not a lot of storage space so I don't want to add to it at this time. Good wood is expensive here in Vegas so I don't want to use it just to use it. We really don't need anything for the house so I go into the shop and stand there. I want to work wood. I love building for others.


----------



## wooleywoodsmith (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks everyone for your comments. still not sure what Im going to do other than just sit on it for awhile. so many good things were said by all of you. And I still appreciate all the comments to come. Mike


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Keep your tools. Replace them with better ones. Life's road has many paths and if you are a builder of things, an inspired artisian, you will need your tools along your many paths.
I am a beginning turner and working out a little project on paper. So far, to make this project I will need my lathe, drill press, bandsaw, tablesaw, drum sander, grinder and a vast number of hand tools.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

You mention selling your work, but I'm not clear if you're making your living with your woodwork. If you are, you need to learn to say "No" - or at least tell people that you can't do things for free.

I design and built cabinets and furniture and my rule is that the only "free" work I do is for me or my wife. Even my own kids have to pay for the materials, and everyone else pays full price.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Weed out whatever work ISN'T fun, and keep whatever work IS.

But … if it were me … I wouldn't sell anything for some period-maybe a year.

Get back to what it is that brought you to this pastime in the first place, and just unload the stuff that turned it (no pun intended) from a passion to drudgery.

I've never regretted NOT selling a thing … only selling one.

Good luck !


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Keep a good set of hand tools for the occasional regular project and stay with the turning. Hand tools don't take that much space and give the flexibility.

Turning is more fun anyway


----------



## wooleywoodsmith (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. I really do not want to get rid of everything Im just frustrated. I think the biggest thing is the cost of doing the things that I want to. We are in a spot right now that I know will turn around. I just need to learn to say no and when its done its done, don't rush me. At least getting logs from the compost yard is still cheap. Im working on a table now that I think that I can be proud of and I am enjoying where it is going. Will post pics in a week or so when it is done. I really apreciate all of your comments really I do. THanks again, wooley


----------



## JohnKaye (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Wooley,

I have some idea where you are coming from. I did things for the family especially my daughter, son and their extended. Plus I fell into the "fund raiser" trap - I did it once which meant I would do it forever. This lat was easiest to handle. I just said I will do what I can. That is all I can do.

With the family I make them plan out a project, buy materials, and HELP out. Funny, but the demand goes down. But the big thing is that my grandchildren see that their parents like this stuff and they want to learn. It does require patience (!!!!!) but the reward is WOW to them and it flows to you and your children. Heck we even do some fundraiser stuff.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I would definitely take a break before selling the tools. Sell them in a year if you still feel the same way.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

*...and if I do would I really regret it*

Yes. One of life's fundamental truisms is that the usefulness of any item is greatly increased by it's absence.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

If you sell them now, you'll just end up replacing them later. And it always seems to cost a whole lot more money for tools that aren't as good as the ones you sold.


----------

